# pensacola vs panama city fishing



## jim777 (Feb 7, 2010)

Just woundering witch place is better to fish in late april pensacola or panama city fl.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Both are good. In between PC and Destin (like inlet beach, rosemary, greyton) is arguably as good a spot to Cobe fish as the portofino to navarre area. Lots of live bottom right off the beach. East and West bay in PC, IMHO, has better flats fishing for reds and trout than what Pcola offers. Offshore Pcola is closer to deep water than PC. Pcola is also closer to Alabama reefs. Both PC and Pcola have great bay grouper fisheries.





*sorry, didn't notice this was in the bridge section*



I would say for inshore the 3mile in Pcola. For cobia and other gulf fish I would say PC because we now have 2 massive piers like The Pcola beach pier. More room to fish, but plenty of great fishing off of any pier in April.....


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

PC


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

PCB


----------



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

PC is much better water and ya can shark fish.


----------

